# Secular



## voided user1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm a student at Bellevue University, near Omaha. My economics professor is Judd Patton, a free market economist. He taught at Hillsdale College before coming here, where he teaches standard economics plus Biblical Economics. He uses men like DeMar, North, and Burkett. For anyone with interest, it's possible to take the class online.

I am curious if anyone is familiar with Amberton University out of Texas.


----------

